# Flickr account



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

since we are having a BEAUTIFUL summer...I went out and took pics of the goats on pasture

to save time... :wink: I went and made a Flickr account. makes it easy for the website I'm working on.

It has three sets...one for goats, other animals (our chickens,pigs, horses at the stallion parades etc...), and other which -will- have more landscapes of alaska and flowers.

Here it is! enjoy~
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! Really great pics....the iris one is gorgeous, really stands out.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thank you!

we got a bunch of them growing around the goat pens.Theyre big too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice Katrina.. :wink: .I really enjoyed them....  :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thansk toth...I added a few more.

I will carry my digital camera around until school starts again...sometimes the sun just hits the mountain just the right spot .... and ... I dont have a camera :doh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome Katrina..... :wink: 

Beautiful dog .....love that head shot you added...  


Isn't that always the way....missing that million dollar shot...LOL :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks Birch aka Birchy..is our LGD, but is equally loving to humans as she is protective of the goats...guess that'd be my fault. lol

but we love her.  shs a pyrenees x maremma and perfect for our climate


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

beautiful pictures! I love birchy!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice! Love the deer and fawn.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks,..

the deer had two, but I only saw the one, she might have hidden the second, but they were both little bucks


----------

